# Shortdrift with the HOT hand!!



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Although he was complaining yesterday about how cold his hands were, I sure saw it the other way around. Shortdrift scored 2 Fish Ohio saugeye yesterday. One went 22 1/16 other 23 1/4. Riverrunt, Shortdrift, and I hit the water about 830 am and fished til about 4. We ended up somewhere around 30 eyes, 2 bass, some bluegill, and a whole bunch of shad. I don't mean to brag, but I probably caught 12 shad all on my own, many in the mouth!! Just a great day on the water. Ron had both of us beat for sure on the numbers, he was in the groove. Thanks for a fun trip guys, and congrats Shortdrift on a great day! Oh yeah, the sky was that weird blue color all day.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Darn good job on thoes fish. Guess you-all don't go fishing anymore, you just go catchen. 

Saw that same colored sky yesterday so I know where you were. "LOL" 
First fissh looks like a walleye. There,, that ott to start some $hit.
Been a good bite going on at a lot of places "IF" you find the fish. Congrats again..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It was a pleasure sharing the day with Steve and Mike. Those FO's were a real surprise and the largest saugeyes I ever caught. It sure was cold in the morning but improved as the sun broke through and we started catching fish. Next time I'll bring a 24 oz. coffee cup for us to share.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice fish. I won't ask where, the how is what I need to learn.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to go guys! hope to get a few at saltfork sunday!!! i can tell by the blue backround EXACTLY where you were!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats great day of fishing must have been Indian lake by the looks of it


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrat's Ron on those nice FO's........See that you don't have to worry about keeping you body warm ...wearing your Arctic Armour Suit....Guess that you'll be needing their "GLOVES" to complete your package....
Lookin forward to getting out on the ice with you this season............Jon


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice fish, Ron!! No wonder you won't come over this way to fish! I recognize the "sky"  in that spot!


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

You guys think that telling the body of water you were on is revealing a big secret??? Why post??


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Shadow walker, we post to share an experience or memory with the many friends we have on the site. This post was to recognize ron for a good day of fishing. Wouldn't take much to put the pieces together and figure out which lake we were on. When I see a bunch of fish posted up, I dont need to know where, just that they are there to be caught, I like guessing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

shadowalker said:


> You guys think that telling the body of water you were on is revealing a big secret??? Why post??


dont sweat it shadow..its no big deal if guys dont wanna say where or how they caught fish...it really isnt... bottom line... they had a bang up day on saugeyes and should be congratulated for it!! 

P.S. (shadow) ... Lotsa saugeye+ several large saugeye+ late fall+ posted in central ohio....its not hard to figure it out : )

Great job on the eyes fellas! Thats quite a haul for the day!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice fish short drift! They do look like walleye with the white tip. Anyhow nice day for sure!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Skippy said:


> Darn good job on thoes fish. Guess you-all don't go fishing anymore, you just go catchen.
> 
> Saw that same colored sky yesterday so I know where you were. "LOL"
> First fissh looks like a walleye. There,, that ott to start some $hit.
> Been a good bite going on at a lot of places "IF" you find the fish. Congrats again..


Skippy, I just don't post all the skunks and one or two fish trips I have. Trust me there are plenty in between. My trips with Ron have been about catching, maybe he's got some secret fish call he keeps in his pocket that brings them to the boat.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice day guys. Rons a fish catching machine. I promise to put you on some lunker bass next May Ron.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish guys! way to go!


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Just hit me wrong,,,,,my bad, nice catch you guys,,,Shadowalker


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Ron for letting me tag along for the day. Throughly enjoyed watching Ron catching all the big ones. HOT HAND RON He would press his release button on anything under 20 plus inches.Nice feature on that reel.I love those bluebird skies in the pics.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

shadowalker said:


> Just hit me wrong,,,,,my bad, nice catch you guys,,,Shadowalker


its all good man... i thought posts like that were frustrating to me too when i first joined OGF..... but come to realize..it just doesnt matter..I know PLENTY of honey holes..and sometimes it just takes a polite question ( in the form of a PM)...and guys will usually help ya out


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice catch guys congrats...


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

who cares about the saugeye i want to know where the carp are biting slippy.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Great catch guys, looks like you boys had a trip to remember!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great time! Nice fish Shortdrift!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Steve, hope you see that my whole post was in jest. I to have had lots of casting practice outings. Even my wife jokes about them. There's one place that I truely love to fish but the bite has been way off. When I tell her I'm going there all she says is, "guess I'll get a can of beans out for dinner". 

All things aside, there has been a good eye bite going on this fall and some nice big fish also. Congrats again on a good day on the water.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I know what lake it is, very obviously-"Blue Lake"!
Anyways, what I really want to know if why the state doesn't do some of this kind of stocking in NE Ohio?? Heaven knows the walleye bite has really sucked this year for some very knowledgeable fishermen in our lakes! Mostly nothing but "shorts"-and barely legals- being reported. (Of course some "water" in these lakes would be nice also!) This saugeye seems to me one hellova fish to stock. Thinking Wingfoot, Nimisila, Mogadore would good starting points!(maybe a tad smaller, but the depths are similar I'm thinking.)


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> I think I know what lake it is, very obviously-"Blue Lake"!
> Anyways, what I really want to know if why the state doesn't do some of this kind of stocking in NE Ohio?? Heaven knows the walleye bite has really sucked this year for some very knowledgeable fishermen in our lakes! Mostly nothing but "shorts"-and barely legals- being reported. (Of course some "water" in these lakes would be nice also!) This saugeye seems to me one hellova fish to stock. Thinking Wingfoot would be a good starting point!(maybe a tad smaller, but the depths are similar I'm thinking.)


I agree we need more eyes in ne Ohio. (nimi)


Promag


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> I think I know what lake it is, very obviously-"Blue Lake"!
> Anyways, what I really want to know if why the state doesn't do some of this kind of stocking in NE Ohio?? Heaven knows the walleye bite has really sucked this year for some very knowledgeable fishermen in our lakes! Mostly nothing but "shorts"-and barely legals- being reported. (Of course some "water" in these lakes would be nice also!) This saugeye seems to me one hellova fish to stock. Thinking Wingfoot would be a good starting point!(maybe a tad smaller, but the depths are similar I'm thinking.)


Two words=LAKE ERIE... Thats why ur not seeing any saugeyes dumped up there


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Two words=LAKE ERIE... Thats why ur not seeing any saugeyes dumped up there


Exactly... Though I wish Ohio would implement a walleye stocking program in Lake Erie Watershed Lakes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Exactly... Though I wish Ohio would implement a walleye stocking program in Lake Erie Watershed Lakes.


Would be great!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Two words=LAKE ERIE... Thats why ur not seeing any saugeyes dumped up there


Well, I guess that's reasonable to ass-u-me but the fact is, 98% of us don't have the $$$ for charters or equipment($35k boats!) to fish up there and are stuck on the inlands. Not speaking for all, but we have some of the biggest inland lakes and some of the rottenest fishing! That plus the fact they have not put in the plug during some of the driest weather in decades, you can't really even LAUNCH A BOAT in most of them!! I really don't even know where most of Cent. Oh. lakes are but you guys are very fortunate to have such quality fishing there! Must be one fantastic stocking program going on! Just saying, we could use some of that....guess it's jealousy!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Exactly... Though I wish Ohio would implement a walleye stocking program in "Lake Erie Watershed Lakes".


If talking abt NE Ohio lakes, not sure where those are. A few dinky tributary rivers flow into Erie. Lakes Milton, Berlin, Mosquito, and West Branch all flow to the Ohio River!(But I think I know what you mean!)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Well, I guess that's reasonable to ass-u-me but the fact is, 98% of us don't have the $$$ for charters or equipment($35k boats!) to fish up there and are stuck on the inlands. Not speaking for all, but we have some of the biggest inland lakes and some of the rottenest fishing! That plus the fact they have not put in the plug during some of the driest weather in decades, you can't really even LAUNCH A BOAT in most of them!! I really don't even know where most of Cent. Oh. lakes are but you guys are very fortunate to have such quality fishing there! Must be one fantastic stocking program going on! Just saying, we could use some of that....guess it's jealousy!


Not an assumption. The DNR does NOT want saugeye in lake erie.. Not telling you to fish erie,just sayin the dnr wants nothing to do with saugeye in lake erie.. And I disagree, theres places up north with AWESOME fishing. And a boat is not needed. Up there or down here. the 100 plus saugeyes I have gotten in the last month or so have ALL been from the bank. 
Theres lakes/rivers up there with plenty of fish to be had,just gotta get out and catch them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not an assumption. The DNR does NOT want saugeye in lake erie.. Not telling you to fish erie,just sayin the dnr wants nothing to do with saugeye in lake erie.. And I disagree, theres places up north with AWESOME fishing. And a boat is not needed. Up there or down here. the 100 plus saugeyes I have gotten in the last month or so have ALL been from the bank.
> Theres lakes/rivers up there with plenty of fish to be had,just gotta get out and catch them.


Looks like we were/are not on the same page. I know the state wants nothing to do with saugeye in lake Erie. It'd be a waste of money-the Lake is full of 'eyes already. I thought you were telling me to go fish Lake Erie for eyes which is an hour and a half drive to the nearest location(Cleveland) for me near Canton. 
I'm talking about lakes within a short drive from me like you guys seem to have-that do not drain to L. Erie. Any saugeyes stocked here could not get into L. Erie unless they can fly! If we had your type of saugeye fishery around here, I'd be all over it. They seem to be more prolific feeders, hearing of catching them close to shore, even my friend shortdrift can catch them!(actually he could catch any fish, on a bare hook!)etc.-not at all like the lockjawed walleye we are "supposed to have" in some of the lakes around this area which are accessible only by boat. Noone(that I know) in this area catches walleye from shore-with the possible exception of spawners during the spring. 
This area has had little appreciable rain this year. The lakes are "below winter pool" and it's not even winter! Most of the ramps were pulled early because they ended very shallow, to dry land. Sandy dropped 3-4 inches of rain on us over several days, it mostly sank into the ground since it was so dry. There are supposed to be steelies in the rivers now, read the sad stories abt the low water levels/lack of fish in the Steelhead forum. For now, and the immediate future, NE Ohio(inland) fishing sucks. The NE Ohio fishing forum is abt as boring a read as it ever has been.(That's why I've been reading your Cent. Forum and it is awesome!) It is what it is.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

C.J. I am not sure why the saugeye programs did not take off in your area. The only reason I could imagine is due to successful reproduction of the walleye in those areas. Now I am sure that finances play a large role. In all truthfulness, this has been a banner year for me, but only in certain lakes. I have been going to some of my other haunts dropping 5 or 6hours for 1 or no fish. If you ever get down this way, shoot me a pm and maybe we will get into some. Or we could just end up watching Ron catch them!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like we were/are not on the same page. I know the state wants nothing to do with saugeye in lake Erie. It'd be a waste of money-the Lake is full of 'eyes already. I thought you were telling me to go fish Lake Erie for eyes which is an hour and a half drive to the nearest location(Cleveland) for me near Canton.
> I'm talking about lakes within a short drive from me like you guys seem to have-that do not drain to L. Erie. Any saugeyes stocked here could not get into L. Erie unless they can fly! If we had your type of saugeye fishery around here, I'd be all over it. They seem to be more prolific feeders, hearing of catching them close to shore, even my friend shortdrift can catch them!(actually he could catch any fish, on a bare hook!)etc.-not at all like the lockjawed walleye we are "supposed to have" in some of the lakes around this area which are accessible only by boat. Noone(that I know) in this area catches walleye from shore-with the possible exception of spawners during the spring.
> This area has had little appreciable rain this year. The lakes are "below winter pool" and it's not even winter! Most of the ramps were pulled early because they ended very shallow, to dry land. Sandy dropped 3-4 inches of rain on us over several days, it mostly sank into the ground since it was so dry. There are supposed to be steelies in the rivers now, read the sad stories abt the low water levels/lack of fish in the Steelhead forum. For now, and the immediate future, NE Ohio(inland) fishing sucks. The NE Ohio fishing forum is abt as boring a read as it ever has been.(That's why I've been reading your Cent. Forum and it is awesome!) It is what it is.


Yea thats a bummer theres lack of opurtunity your way for walleye/saugeye. And no I wasnt trying to tell you to go to erie and fish. Since Ive had kids I dont get up there at all, and that used to be my pation when it came to fishing, I totaly get the logistics and cost part of it.... Guess what im saying is theres gotta be other options? Crappie? Channel cats? Muskie? All feed well this time of yr. And with the lakes being low, would that make it all the better for the shore angler? It truly does suck that the 'eye #s are down or just down right dont exist in your area. And hope things improve for you up there.... And take steve up on his offer,hes had a HOT hand this yr!!! Congrats on that steve!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have every intention of expanding my fishing options. That certainly looks like it would be worth the trip. I really have been struggling to locate decent fishing up here this year -to the point that I might be loosing interest. This has been one of my worst years(in over 40 some odd years)! Need some new areas to try.


----------

